# Cyclocross Coach?



## MNdag (Apr 24, 2014)

I am looking for suggestions on a coach for my Cyclocross season. I would like one that has plans all ready made or one that can set one up and wont break the bank.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

You might get some responses if you include details like where you are...who and what your ability level is...and what you're looking to get out of it.
If you are looking for cheap....do a quick google and you'll find a bunch of freebies.
And considering Cross started weeks ago in most places....you may be a little late to the party


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Believe Sufferfest has some plans already baked. Outside of that, the usual suspects would be top of my list, Cycle-Smart (Adam Myserson's company), Carmichael Training, etc.


----------



## ChrisJ83 (Jun 14, 2006)

JBVCoaching John and Chris know their cross.


----------

